#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Como conseguir ter acesso web as configurações desse switch TPLINK TL-SL3428 gerenciavel?

## robertosreis

Amigos, não consegui acessar o setup de configuração desse switch TL-SL3428 - Welcome to TP-LINK nem pelas portas ethernet nem serial, se tiver alguém que já tenha configurado algum desse e puder me ajudar? pois já setei ip na placa de rede com a classe que o manual diz e nada de aparecer a janela de login no navegador.
Obrigado
Roberto

----------


## Genis

> Amigos, não consegui acessar o setup de configuração desse switch TL-SL3428 - Welcome to TP-LINK nem pelas portas ethernet nem serial, se tiver alguém que já tenha configurado algum desse e puder me ajudar? pois já setei ip na placa de rede com a classe que o manual diz e nada de aparecer a janela de login no navegador.
> Obrigado
> Roberto


pelo que pude perceber, que o IP padrão dele é o 192.168.1.1 assim voce deve colocar na sua placa de rede uma classe igual para poder entrar, ou se ele tiver porta RS232 ai voce pode entrar nele por hyperterminal.

----------


## leomacrosoft

Boa Noite Também adiquiri um switch desse e estou com o mesmo problema nao acesso ele nem por ip e nem pelo hyperterminal vc pode dar uma ajuda ?
obrigado

----------


## robertosreis

*Boa noite amigo, leomacrosoft até hoje não consegui gerenciar esse switch, acabou que deixei ele parado.. 
Atenciosamente, 
Roberto*

----------

